# سفره من الزجاج فقط



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سفره من الزجاج فقط*

*طبعاااااااا شكلهاا تحفه بس  أكييييييد متنفعش مع وجود اطفااااااااااال .
ميررررسى يا يارا على الحاجات الحلوه دى وربنا يباركك يا سكرررره .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
ولا حتى تنفع مع وجود الكبار صدقيني
ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## kokielpop (9 يوليو 2008)

*سفرة رائعة بس مش موجودة هنا ليه 

انا نفسى اشترى واحدة 

ههههههههههههه 

شكرا على الصور الرائعة ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياكوكى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## maro_12 (9 يوليو 2008)

thank u it is great


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي مارو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سفره من الزجاج فقط*

انا عايز اخر واحدة دى يا يارا علشان احطها فى شقتى فى المستقبل كدة


وما تخفيش ولا هيكون فيها كبار ولا صغار 

علشان احافظ على السفرة


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههههههه
اتفضلها عندك اهيا فى الصورة
اكتر من كدة موعدكش
ولو جبت ابقي افتكرني بكرسي
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*بصى يا يارا*

*السفرة التانية دى تحفةة*
*هاتيها و متخافيش ليكى فيها كرسى*

*يلا عشان متزعليييييييييييش*


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2008)

_زوقك زي زوقى ياتحفة
انا هموت فعلا على السفرة التانية
يلا هاتيها واديني الكرسي
وصدقيني وعد يعنى  كلام عيال طبعا
لو جبتها مش هدييكي من اى حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي حبيبتي لردك نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

حلووووين أوووى يا يارا 

بس  دي  مش  للفقراء​
:mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25:


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههه
ولا لاى حد صدقنى
للفرجة بس
ميرسي أمجد لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سفره من الزجاج فقط*

*الله *
*اية الجمال دة *
*بس ياترى هتتحمل اطباق المحشى ولا لازم بيكون كل الوجبات اللى عليها من ماكدونالدز*
**
*شكرا على الصور الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*اي الجمال ده *

*انا عندي في البيت طاولة وسط الصالون تشبه ديزاين ده*

*بس جامدة اوي *

*ولو في اطفال *

*ماتخافيش توكلي واشتري*

*بس مع كفالة  *

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*تسلم ايديكي يارا*​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سفره من الزجاج فقط*



come with me قال:


> *الله *
> *اية الجمال دة *
> *بس ياترى هتتحمل اطباق المحشى ولا لازم بيكون كل الوجبات اللى عليها من ماكدونالدز*
> **
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
لا يستحسن تكون ديكور بس
وتجيب واحدة حديد تتحمل
ههههههههه
ميرسي يا come with me لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *اي الجمال ده *​
> 
> *انا عندي في البيت طاولة وسط الصالون تشبه ديزاين ده*​
> *بس جامدة اوي *​
> ...


 
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسي مورا الاروبة :smile02_
_لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## علي مزيكا (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سفره من الزجاج فقط*

ميرسي والصور كثير غريبه والرب يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي على لردك ومرورك الجميل ​_


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سفره من الزجاج فقط*

_تححححححفه يا بت يا يارا

بصى هاتيها احطها بس فى الشقه واقفل عليها الباب
هههههههههههههه

_​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههههههههههه
طب ماهى بتخاف تقعد وحدها
وممكن تبرد لو محدش قعد عليها
يانهار فحلقي
عايزة تموتيهم يااسيا؟ 













قصدي اوروبا 
























يووووووووووووووه توتى حبيبتي

نورتى الموضوع ياعمري​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

بجد شكلهم تحفه
فعلا هما ماينفعوش غير للديكور وبس
يعني نخصص غرفه خاصه ليهم للفرجه
وميرسي يا بت يارا علي جمال مواضيعك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههه
ميرسي يانفين لردك الرقيق وتواجدك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------

